# Just joined



## Rodney (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello everyone! I just joined this site. My main interest is WW2, but I also like some early jets and golden age combat a/c. I am also a modeler and cfs
enthusiast. Lately, I've been very interested in the SWPA campaign and trying to soak up all the information that I can. I'm looking forward to chatting with anyone that is here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2006)

Go get the IL2 series of games and we'll talk...


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Rodney welcome to the site


----------

